# Battery warranty?



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

So I bought a DEKA Gold battery group 27 back in March 2019 and am having issues with it. I took it to Advanced Auto and it failed the test. I bought a new batt from then. I called DEKA warranty and was told to go back to where it was bought which Is now out of business. I can not find the receipt so they told me without it I can not replace it. Anyone hear of this when it shows it is less then one year old? What have others done?


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Did you pay for it cash, check, or credit card? Check or credit card, you may be able to retrieve records of purchase.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I will check but pretty sure it was cash.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Find another dealer and give them a call and ask.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, had this issue a few week back with a motor craft battery that was less than a year old. Dealer told me that I needed to bring the truck in and have it tested, which would take 192 minutes after they got it in. I went to autozone and bought a new
One.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I looked on the website and all it list is the closest warehouse they have. It does not tell me local retailers, so how do you find a dealer? May be I can find someone who will write up a receip to give me and just go to the warehouse. Otherwise I will try calling shops to see who carries them. Never had this issue with a interstate, Exide or Diehard battery. They just went by the MFG date.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

just turned in 2 napa for new ones, side of battery were dated 8 months before i bought them, the receipt gave me a usable credit


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I just bought 2 new optima batteries for my truck, warranty says "must be accompanied by receipt."
Because Im in business I keeps all the receipts I gets.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I just bought 2 new optima batteries for my truck, warranty says "must be accompanied by receipt."
> Because Im in business I keeps all the receipts I gets.


I never had good luck with Optima batteries. Had to return 2 in about 14 months in the same truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I never had good luck with Optima batteries. Had to return 2 in about 14 months in the same truck.


I have alot of electric on my truck, because they are gel batteries you have to charge them different especially when you first get them. I got 6 years out of the last set so went with the same again. My needle barely moves and 600k on the truck with the original alternators means it likes something im doing.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have alot of electric on my truck, because they are gel batteries you have to charge them different especially when you first get them. I got 6 years out of the last set so went with the same again. My needle barely moves and 600k on the truck with the original alternators means it likes something im doing.


Gel, or AGM? I had Optima yellow top.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes sorry, AGM.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Took it to a [lace that sells DEKA and was told no receipt no warranty. I will try one more place and then call it a loss.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

bummer about the "required" receipt - You might try calling around to see who might carry the deka battery?
Im guessing a google search didnt help you?

in our area the North Forty [ a farm/ranch supply] had deka -
I read the warranty and didnt buy it.
same for duracell. same for optima -
will never buy AC Delco -
too many failures with delco stuff - [ac delco been veddy bad to me] sigh

after lots of shopping and research online - I chose the home depot
for Excide changed their warranty to Either receipt or manufacture date [embossed on side]
so I look before I buy so I get as much replacement warranty as possible -

I learned to save the receipt from past experience at napa, but first les schwab tire - ugh no more as Ive lost a receipt few times. 
recently many places changed policy and changed the battery - 
I used to get them at wally world [surprised me 2] (but no more as they changed) 

[optima used to be great] (no more) 12 mo replacement? ugh
made in mexico or some other off USA place [research]

got excide bats in the Dozer and the trucks - 2 years and still great.
how long they last after the 100% replacement warranty will be what matters to me - has a 36 mo replacement warranty - so should be good for that long


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

WOODY367 said:


> Took it to a [lace that sells DEKA and was told no receipt no warranty. I will try one more place and then call it a loss.


Bummer - the receipt is too easily lost/miss placed [and they count on that]

*I agree that an honest place will just read the manufacture date branded on the battery and go by that when there is no receipt.
those places stand behind their products. 

going by Only the receipt is - Bad to customer
But - [good for them as they can sell and not worry about any warranty as they count on the buyer not saving the receipt] (it is in the fine print) [who has time to read all of that?]

Hate when this happens.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> bummer about the "required" receipt - You might try calling around to see who might carry the deka battery?


Really, tell me when the last time you returned anything without a receipt, and the store. I'll be MORE then happy to return a boatload of parts I bought there that just failed.
You been around the block a time or two, and so has just about everyone, we all know you need a receipt.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Really, tell me when the last time you returned anything without a receipt, and the store. I'll be MORE then happy to return a boatload of parts I bought there that just failed.
> You been around the block a time or two, and so has just about everyone, we all know you need a receipt.


I don't disagree with you completely but, I have had several batteries replaced under warranty. Not once did I have the receipt. They were all bought from reputable auto parts stores, In the past decade, mostly advanced auto parts, because its close to home. 
The OP has a problem in that the store where he bought his battery went out of business. 
Most parts stores keep records.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> They were all bought from reputable auto parts stores, In the past decade, mostly advanced auto parts, because its close to home.


Were they aa branded batterys or a brand they they all carry?
It so then it would matter If you had receipt or not, they know you bought bot from them....or or of there other stores.
In this case, the stores did not get the money from the original store, so why should they do the leg work when they got no money?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Were they aa branded batterys or a brand they they all carry?
> It so then it would matter If you had receipt or not, they know you bought bot from them....or or of there other stores.
> In this case, the stores did not get the money from the original store, so why should they do the leg work when they got no money?


I'm pretty sure NAPA, advance, autozone, etc all have records that can be accessed by their other stores.
Twice Optima batteries were replaced. The 1st time they gave me another Optima. The 2nd time I opted for the autocraft, or whatever advance has. Much better luck with the autocraft AGM.

A little off topic, but I was buying a charging /jump starter at NAPA years ago. They told me their brand, which I believe may have been made by Schumacher had a better warranty than Schumacher. They were right. It was replaced years later, no questions asked.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

dieselss said:


> Really, tell me when the last time you returned anything without a receipt, and the store. I'll be MORE then happy to return a boatload of parts I bought there that just failed.
> You been around the block a time or two, and so has just about everyone, we all know you need a receipt.


 ok this is not what the OP started his thread about, but related. . .

lol I thought this might provoke a few folks.

Yes a receipt is required in many stores - [too many ppl just return stuff they broke or wear out]
(that is another side of the problem)
it is the policy in most stores now as the buyer/customer is unknown to them or a goof they know are trying to take advantage of them being a good honest place of business - [bummer it happens]

yes I have [to my surprise] been treated fairly as the reputable places
I shop regularly have given me refunds or a store credit or am exchange.
[same as a store credit]

I have been around a few years and know that an honest place of business will treat you fairly [read the policy]
{more importantly - Know the Manager}

Also an honest business WILL have a record of your purchase -
especially "IF" you buy on your account (smaller store) or use a credit card (be wise which card you use)

If it is a big box chain store? -
to my surprise the main corporate office will have a record of your card or account purchase -
as should your credit card -

these all take time to retrieve,
But it is possible that a record of your card purchases can be found and a copy sent to you.

*of course this might be a bit after your warranty expires


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> lol I thought this might provoke a few folks.
> 
> Yes a receipt is required in dishonest stores - i


Really lollolol I mean [lol](lol)[lol)

I worked in a family owned auto parts store (been)[there] (in](the](family) that long and there[thier](their) policy was no receipt no exchange, return....is that a dishonest (bad)[mean](terrible)bway of running (walking)[jogging](trotting) a business?


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

dieselss said:


> Really lollolol I mean [lol](lol)[lol)
> 
> I worked in a family owned auto parts store (been)[there] (in](the](family) that long and there[thier](their) policy was no receipt no exchange, return....is that a dishonest (bad)[mean](terrible)bway of running (walking)[jogging](trotting) a business?


 it seems you like to argue - 
you answered your own question.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> it seems you like to argue -
> you answered your own question.


No I didnt.
You saying dishonest....explain?
Is the place I worked at dishonest?
If not then plz explain a dishonest store?

Seems like if they wont take your part back without proof of purchase they are dishonest.....correct?


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

s


dieselss said:


> No I didnt.
> You saying dishonest....explain?
> Is the place I worked at dishonest?
> If not then plz explain a dishonest store?
> ...


 sigh -
read the post -
(who has time for that)?
too much like reading a warranty statement policy? -

"Yes a receipt is required in many stores -
[too many ppl just return stuff they broke or wear out]
(that is another side of the problem)
it is the policy in most stores now as the buyer/customer is unknown to them or a goof they know are trying to take advantage of them being a good honest place of business - [bummer it happens]"


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> Yes a receipt is required in many stores -
> [too many ppl just return stuff they broke or wear out]


So that makes the store dishonest?
I(m) not [getting](understanding) why you say a dishonest store[(s)] then it[s)s the pple that brought (brung) [have done] that (fortunately) or [(unfortunately) to] themselves that [put](place) the [(dis)][honest] stores into a position to save (there)[their)[thier) money (denero) [wampum] (yen) (marks)[pounds] from the bad (dishonest) people.... so first its dishonest stores, now its dishonest people that caused this?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Really lollolol I mean [lol](lol)[lol)
> 
> I worked in a family owned auto parts store (been)[there] (in](the](family) that long and there[thier](their) policy was no receipt no exchange, return....is that a dishonest (bad)[mean](terrible)bway of running (walking)[jogging](trotting) a business?


I thought you learned all your dishonest, deceptive practices here on PS...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> I thought you learned all your dishonest, deceptive practices here on PS...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


But that can only take you so far, I mean you gotta get street smrts right....


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

dieselss said:


> So that makes the store dishonest?
> I(m) not [getting](understanding) why you say a dishonest store[(s)] then it[s)s the pple that brought (brung) [have done] that (fortunately) or [(unfortunately) to] themselves that [put](place) the [(dis)][honest] stores into a position to save (there)[their)[thier) money (denero) [wampum] (yen) (marks)[pounds] from the bad (dishonest) people.... so first its dishonest stores, now its dishonest people that caused this?


you do like to argue.
a reply is to offer a little advice -

It well reward you to be willing to learn from reading.
[It is fun and Mental growth to read and assimilate knowledge]
(reading is Fundamental = personal growth)
also from real world experience.

these are things you must learn yourself as it can not be taught to those unwilling to learn.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

just a C&P to help folks know what the original post was:

So I bought a DEKA Gold battery group 27 back in March 2019 and am having issues with it. I took it to Advanced Auto and it failed the test. I bought a new batt from then. I called DEKA warranty and was told to go back to where it was bought which Is now out of business. I can not find the receipt so they told me without it I can not replace it. Anyone hear of this when it shows it is less then one year old? What have others done?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> No I didnt.
> You saying dishonest....explain?
> Is the place I worked at dishonest?
> If not then plz explain a dishonest store?
> ...


Haven't you been following along? "Honest Seller" is an oxymoron


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Times like this knowing a guy sure would be handy......
I’ve been buying Interstate Battery’s from a friend that owns a auto repair shop. Never had any problem with warranty claims without a receipt but he also has records of all transactions. Bought a used vehicle with a Interstate battery that went bad and even though the battery wasn’t purchased from him he said it’d be covered. 
Depends on the MFR and dealers policy.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> you do like to argue.


You like to not answer questions.

I asked specifically what makes a business dishonest? Nothing.
Who(whome) needs (reading) 
It seem like [if) the store) wont take back you(r) part) without a document that you bought [payed) or (traded) (money for services (or goods) then) they are not honest and you[r] proving a point.
In your (posts)
(Multiple [btw])
Your say(typed) [implied] If you dont like (said) plow you can take it back.
To me[at least] (my assumption) is that you like to take back items alot.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Haven't you been following along? "Honest Seller" is an oxymoron


Copycat...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Haven't you been following along? "Honest Seller" is an oxymoron


Did you have to look in a mirror to come up with that?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Did you have to look in a mirror to come up with that?


What's that? You want a good deal on some repackaged customer returns? Hit me up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> What's that? You want a good deal on some repackaged customer returns? Hit me up.


You gave them full refund no questions asked right?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Times like this knowing a guy sure would be handy......


Couldn't agree more.
Just saying that the norm is, without a record of the transaction, you wont be able to return....honest store or not that's just the norm


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> You gave them full refund no questions asked right?


I even paid the return freight.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

dieselss said:


> You like to not answer questions.
> 
> I asked specifically what makes a business dishonest? Nothing.
> Who(whome) needs (reading)
> ...


 there was no need to answer as it was written [explained]
in the post you had replied to.
you used a removed from context portion - which needs to be read with the other to be understood.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I read the first post again. In a nutshell he has a battery within its warrenty period, but has lost his receipt. Per Deka, if he don't have that, no warrenty, period. I am in the automotive trade and some suppliers are like that. Like the Chinese laundry, no ticky, no shirrty.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> I even paid the return freight.


that is awfully nice of you. - Wow 
was that the stores policy or you made a decision?

Yup I have been a shop owner and accepted returns and refunded the purchase price as they too did their part and returned it new and unused as I had sold it to them. 
[didnt sell batteries]

the op first question was about a battery warranty

most batteries of that type I saw the date of Manufacture on the side 
most were branded into the plastic on the side.
others also have the label on the top of the battery.
I myself see that a label could be counter fitted 
[reproduced or faked/altered]
many batteries have a sticker as well that indicate the shipping date or
date and time of what shift or who approved it by inspection.
some Battery companies used to go by these for their warranty.
some have changed this to use the sales receipt as that was the date the person bought that battery.

Each battery maker has their own warranty/ return policy.

My "thought"/Opinion is that when the made by date should be sufficient when there is no sales receipt -

each seller [or store] will have their policy
it is the buyers responsibility to read that.
And Not rely on there being a manager to bail you out when you went against the policy.

When I read "no returns" I move on [this is MY choice]
when I read "No return without a receipt" it is my choice to either buy and save the receipt. 
As I know there is no returning it without the receipt

When I saw that in the fine print on a battery warranty (?) 
I know not to buy that as I know after a few years receipt 
I will likely be misplaced. So I move on as there are better warranties and better batteries to buy.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> I read the first post again. In a nutshell he has a battery within its warrenty period, but has lost his receipt. Per Deka, if he don't have that, no warrenty, period. I am in the automotive trade and some suppliers are like that. Like the Chinese laundry, no ticky, no shirrty.


 true -
that was the policy of Deka battery the last time I read it -
that's why I didn't buy their product [my choice]

that is a bummer when you skim over the written information and miss that. arrgh 
lost $ [lesson learned]

next time I better read the warranty and still save the receipts to have all my bases covered (just in case)

and yeah my saved battery receipt lets me know what year and Month I bought that battery -

I had two that looked new, but got weak -
I found my receipt and it was dated 4 years earlier!
Oh shucks - no wonder it got weak. lol [but it looked like new] 

I researched the battery websites as its easier to read them at home.
then "chose" to buy Exced batteries - hoping I did the right thing 

*sure glad I did not try to do any warranty exchange on those old batteries that still looked new. . .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe join linkedin and contact the founder to see what a dishonest guy he is.
https://www.linkedin.com/in/kurt-smith-72648030
Or learn to keep your receipts organised...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe join linkedin and contact the founder to see what a dishonest guy he is.
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/kurt-smith-72648030
> Or learn to keep your receipts organised...


Aren't we as business people supposed to keep this stuff for at least seven years?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Aren't we as business people supposed to keep this stuff for at least seven years?


yes


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> when I read "No return without a receipt" it is my choice to either buy and save the receipt.
> As I know there is no returning it without the receipt


And you forgot to say (mention) [note] 
(Acknowledge)...that means to make a notice.
That you also think they are dishonest.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

dieselss said:


> And you forgot to say (mention) [note]
> (Acknowledge)...that means to make a notice.
> That you also think they are dishonest.


 it is my choice.

you read into it as you like
and yes you like to argue
that is your choice-


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> you read into it
> and like to argue -


And you dont like to answer questions.
And then back talk around it


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

delete


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> yeesh . . .
> 
> there are no answers for you.


Still waiting, just talk around it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lj martin said:


> you read into it as you like


See, I read it eggzaky as you posted it....scroll back to page 1, you stated if they dont take a receipt they are dishonest.

How am I reading that wrong? That's pretty cut and dry...in black and white print.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just incase you missed read it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Aren't we as business people supposed to keep this stuff for at least seven years?


Ive heard (mentioned) (stated) this before(previously)...


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

HEY GUY's take your stitch and b**ch club to a post of your own... I posted to ask a question and get an answer not for others to have a pissing contest. No I am not a business like you big guys, nor do I need a lecture on it. I lost the receipt, that is on me. I was in a bind with a bad battery and went to the nearest shop for one. DEKA is what they had so could not research it. Way to go for all you perfect guys, I am not. It is not a cleaned up relabeled battery that is out of warranty but only 9 months old from MFG date and 7 from when I got it.

Now whether right or wrong, if anyone is willing to write me a back dated receipt please PM me. If not I will toss it.
Thank you to all.


----------

